# Hyatt International Point Exchange



## Beardeddragon (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a few questions on exchanging points into International International.

I have 2000 points.  I have to deposit them 4 months prior to my home week.  Is this just my week -16 weeks to get the deadline?

How much is the cost to deposit points?

Hypothetically once the 2000 points are in the II system, if I put two separate occasions where the points needed is 880, is there a charge for each booking?

Thanks!!!


----------



## optimist (Mar 26, 2012)

I am not sure what you mean by the first part of your question but there are no fees to deposit your points to Interval, only fees to exchange. You must be paid up with your maintenance to move your points.  You can use your 2000 points to exchange for up to five exchanges, depending on the size of the accommodations and the season; each exchange will require a fee. 

Once the points are moved over, they are good for two years in Interval but they cannot be used for any Hyatt properties (no going back). 
You don't have to move ALL your points. You can move what you need in Interval to make the exchange and keep some back to use within the Hyatt system during LCUP.


----------



## Beardeddragon (Mar 26, 2012)

optimist said:


> I am not sure what you mean by the first part of your question but there are no fees to deposit your points to Interval, only fees to exchange. You must be paid up with your maintenance to move your points.  You can use your 2000 points to exchange for up to five exchanges, depending on the size of the accommodations and the season; each exchange will require a fee.
> 
> Once the points are moved over, they are good for two years in Interval but they cannot be used for any Hyatt properties (no going back).
> You don't have to move ALL your points. You can move what you need in Interval to make the exchange and keep some back to use within the Hyatt system during LCUP.



Thanks for the reply.  You answer the first part of my question.  How much is the fee for each exchange?  When people say XYZ exchanges, what is meant by that?


----------



## optimist (Mar 26, 2012)

The fees are something like $150 for domestic and $165 for an international exchange.    It may have gone up by five or ten dollars.

There is a ton of information about XYZ exchanges on this board but my understanding of it is that it's a two for one deal. After making an exchange, you can, based on availability, and WITHOUT USING MORE POINTS (but with paying another exchange fee,) get an additional exchange of equal or smaller bedroom size.  Certain places are excluded such as Hawaii but it's a point stretcher program that fills existing inventory that is sitting empty but still makes money for Interval.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 26, 2012)

optimist said:


> You can use your 2000 points to exchange for up to five exchanges, depending on the size of the accommodations and the season; each exchange will require a fee.



Not sure what you mean by the five exchanges thing.  You can get as many exchanges as you have the points to cover.  The lowest season studio exchange is either 230 or 260 points.  Therefore you could get something like 8 exchanges into low season studios.  There is no magic number of exchanges you can get, you just have to "pay" the points requirements for what you book.

H


----------



## MaryH (Mar 26, 2012)

When I looked in II I see very few low season studios... typically I need at least a red studio or red 1bdrm.  When I tried to search with a white studio, very few things came up in places i want to go.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 26, 2012)

Beardeddragon,

Your II membership fee is paid with your II ownership.  One disadvantage for multiple week owners is that in their M/F, they are paying the II membership fees multiple times.

I think after you deposit it into II, you need an exchange fee for each exchange you make.  If you have family member using the reservation, you may need a guest certificate fee as well.

Unless you are somewhere within drivable distance to San Antonio, FL, CA, CO, AZ Hyatt properties I find LCUP points a little difficult to use, specially when my main interest are Carmel and KW.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 26, 2012)

MaryH said:


> When I looked in II I see very few low season studios... typically I need at least a red studio or red 1bdrm.  When I tried to search with a white studio, very few things came up in places i want to go.



That may be true, but we are talking about the number of _possible_ reservations.  Optimist stated one could make 5 reservations.  I am just pointing out that there is no magic number 5, you can book whatever you can "afford."

H


----------



## neilna (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a question about the EEE points.  If they are to expire in 11/12, does that mean i have to travel by then or book in the future by then.

Thanks


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 9, 2012)

Beardeddragon said:


> I have a few questions on exchanging points into International International.
> 
> I have 2000 points.  I have to deposit them 4 months prior to my home week.  Is this just my week -16 weeks to get the deadline?
> 
> ...



I also have a question.  I tried to put in a trade/request  with my 2013 Hyatt points for 18 months out, realizing nothing could be confirmed yet, but wanting to "get in line".  The message I received was that I could only make a request for April 9, 2012- April 9, 2013 occupancy.  Is this unique to the Hyatt II program or am I doing something wrong?  Do I just wait until I'm within the 12 month window for my travel plans?


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 10, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> I also have a question.  I tried to put in a trade/request  with my 2013 Hyatt points for 18 months out, realizing nothing could be confirmed yet, but wanting to "get in line".  The message I received was that I could only make a request for April 9, 2012- April 9, 2013 occupancy.  Is this unique to the Hyatt II program or am I doing something wrong?  Do I just wait until I'm within the 12 month window for my travel plans?





Can only waitlist 12 months out, you are doing everything right 100%.


----------

